# JD 2130 Starter



## rj_howland (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm trying to remove my starter on JD 2130, but I can't get a wrench on the bottom nut. The frame of the tractor prevents getting a std wrench on the stud. Is there a special wrench or am I missing something.


----------

